# el/lo



## elisabete pinto

Buenas noches a todos
?alguien podría ayudarme? Me entró la duda cuanto al uso de el/lo (artículo y pronombre, ?verdad?) en las frases: 

1 -* Lo* establecido en términos de fechas y plazos quedará valiendo en sério;

2 - *lo* que los otros han escrito

3 -* lo* que resulta enriquecedor para todos

Pienso que están todos bien, pero....
Gracias,

Elisabete


----------



## MOC

Há muitos portugueses (e pelos vistos brasileiros também) que têm dificuldades em perceber a diferença entre os dois porque em português tanto um como o outro, se escrevem "o". No entanto não existe diferença, pelo menos que me ocorra, entre a utilização de um em português e em castelhano. Quando quer utilizar o artigo definido é sempre "el" (ou "la" se feminino), o que não é o caso dos seus exemplos. Quando o que está a utilizar é pronome deve utilizar "lo".

Logo, estão correctos.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Eu também tenho dúvidas nessa questão.
Lo não seria uma espécie de artigo neutro? 

Em português diríamos:
*O carro vermelho é meu
O que eu falei é verdade*

Mas em espanhol seria:
*El coche rojo es mío
Lo que yo hablé es verdad

*Ou estou enganado? 

No exemplo 1 da Elisabete, "el estabelecido ..." seria errado, não é?

Até.:


----------



## Outsider

O artigo definido "lo" usa-se com noções abstractas.


----------



## Isoka

Tagarela, é isso mesmo, Lo é neutro.

A diferença entre os dois é a seguinte: como el é artigo masculino, é usado diante de substantivos masculinos, assim como em português.
Ex.: El bolígrafo es mío.


Já o lo é utilizado diante de advérbios ( ex.: Lo mucho parece poco), de adjetivos (ex.: Lo bueno de estudiar es aprender) e de orações iniciadas por "que" ( Lo que te dije es importante).

Bom, espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Naticruz

elisabete pinto said:


> Buenas noches a todos
> ?alguien podría ayudarme? Me entró la duda cuanto al uso de el/lo (artículo y pronombre, ?verdad?) en las frases:
> 
> 1 -* Lo* establecido en términos de fechas y plazos quedará valiendo en sério;
> 
> 2 - *lo* que los otros han escrito
> 
> 3 -* lo* que resulta enriquecedor para todos
> 
> Pienso que están todos bien, pero....
> Gracias,
> 
> Elisabete


 
Talvez te ajude se pensares que todos estes «los» podem ser substituídos por «aquilo». Assim sendo, a aplicação de «el», artigo definido, não é correcta.

Cumprimentos

PD:- Em «lo establecido» subentende-se «lo que fue establecido»
Também existe o pronombre «lo» neutro, conforme já foi referido antes


----------



## Probo

Hola: Si os fijáis en los ejemplos, *lo* en español va siempre delante de adjetivos, participios o subordinadas adjetivas (las tres formas son, de hecho, adjetivos o formas equivalentes). Como dice Tagarela, *lo* es un artículo neutro cuya única función es sustantivar adjetivos o sus formas equivalentes. Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

elisabete pinto said:


> Buenas noches a todos
> ?alguien podría ayudarme? Me entró la duda cuanto al uso de el/lo (artículo y pronombre, ?verdad?) en las frases:
> 
> 1 -* Lo* establecido en términos de fechas y plazos quedará valiendo en sério;
> 
> 2 - *lo* que los otros han escrito
> 
> 3 -* lo* que resulta enriquecedor para todos
> Pienso que están todos bien, pero....
> Gracias,
> 
> Elisabete


 
Lo, en estos caso es pronombre y se utiliza como complemento directo.

Puedes consultar en el diccionario de dudas de la RAE
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=loísmo

Cumprimentos,
MG


----------



## Probo

Hola: Después de leer decenas de posts de Mangato, es la primera vez que no estoy de acuerdo con él. Pero la disensión es pequeña, veréis: El Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas dice (no sé por qué no funciona el enlace, así que os lo copio): 
*el. 1.* _Patatín, patatán....*Por su parte, *_*lo suele considerarse como artículo neutro por su capacidad de sustantivar adjetivos y determinadas oraciones de relativo: lo malo, lo que está mal; *(así pienso yo)*. Para otros lingüistas se trata, en cambio, de un pronombre *(así piensa Mangato).
Da gusto discutir con un amigo y que la razón la tengamos ambos . Saludos.


----------



## César Lasso

Como ya habéis dicho, "el" es artículo (normalmente masculino y, en algunos casos, femenino: el agua, las aguas).

"Lo" complica la vida a los lusófonos porque tiene dos funciones gramaticales: puede ser pronombre de objeto directo (masculino) o artículo que aporta una idea abstracta o neutra.

La explicación de Isoka es peligrosa porque no siempre es fácil distinguir un adjetivo de un sustantivo, como muy bien se desprende de la aportación de Probo. Por ejemplo, “bueno” es adjetivo pero actúa como sustantivo en el dicho «lo bueno, si breve, dos veces bueno. Y un sustantivo como “elefante” puede actuar como adjetivo (el hombre elefante).

He visto en este hilo explicaciones muy buenas que, sin embargo, no acaban de resolver todas las dudas de un lusófono.

Dejo algunas frases en un intento de ayudar (espero no complicar más las cosas).

-         Mi papá es *el* mejor.
-         *Lo* mejor será que te calles: *el* mejor es *el* mío.

-         *Lo* bueno, si breve…
-         *El *bueno, *el *feo y *el *malo.

-         *El* ideal de belleza en la antigua Grecia.
-         *Lo* ideal sería un mundo sin guerras.

-         No quiero que nadie toque *el* mío (algún objeto masculino explícitamente mencionado con anterioridad).
-         No quiero que nadie toque *lo* mío (todo aquello que es mío, y que no tengo por qué haber mencionado explícitamente con anterioridad).

La aportación de Naticruz, evitando terminología gramatical, me ha parecido muy buena.

Los ejemplos de Elisabete Pinto eran todos correctos, como algún otro participante ya había indicado.

Saludos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Eu também, devo confessar que, às vezes (muitas vezes) fico na dúvida entre colocar "el" ou "lo". Na frase abaixo, por exemplo, o "lo" em negrito, cheguei a pensar que poderia ser "el". Será que me equivoco ?

Além disso, esta expressão "con ojos que quieren ver" faz sentido em espanhol ?

"...tal vez por no lograren leer, con ojos que quieren ver, *lo* dispuesto en su párrafo 3º, capítulo IX, que establece la prescripción de tres años para los beneficiarios de seguros de vida / accidentes personales..."

Grato.


----------



## César Lasso

Ricardo, el *lo *de tu ejemplo está perfecto.

_Con ojos que quieren ver_ no es una expresión habitual en español. Supongo que sería una expresión posible, un modo de hablar, porque los ojos o ven o no ven, los ojos no tienen deseo.

Pero me invento un ejemplo: como soy muy frío en cuestiones de religión (suelo decir que no tengo el número de teléfono de Dios), una persona llena de fe me respondería: «Tienes que ver a Dios con ojos que quieren ver».

Me extraña, desde luego, el uso de esa expresión en un texto del mundo de los seguros. Y tu texto tiene otro error: *por no lograren leer (debe decirse: por no lograr leer. En español no tenemos infinitivo conjugado).

Saludos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

César Lasso said:


> Ricardo, el *lo *de tu ejemplo está perfecto.
> 
> _Con ojos que quieren ver_ no es una expresión habitual en español. Supongo que sería una expresión posible, un modo de hablar, porque los ojos o ven o no ven, los ojos no tienen deseo.
> 
> Pero me invento un ejemplo: como soy muy frío en cuestiones de religión (suelo decir que no tengo el número de teléfono de Dios), una persona llena de fe me respondería: «Tienes que ver a Dios con ojos que quieren ver».
> 
> Me extraña, desde luego, el uso de esa expresión en un texto del mundo de los seguros. Y tu texto tiene otro error: *por no lograren leer (debe decirse: por no lograr leer. En español no tenemos infinitivo conjugado).
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias, César !


----------



## Mangato

Probo said:


> Hola: Después de leer decenas de posts de Mangato, es la primera vez que no estoy de acuerdo con él. Pero la disensión es pequeña, veréis: El Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas dice (no sé por qué no funciona el enlace, así que os lo copio):
> *el. 1.* _Patatín, patatán....*Por su parte, *_*lo suele considerarse como artículo neutro por su capacidad de sustantivar adjetivos y determinadas oraciones de relativo: lo malo, lo que está mal; *(así pienso yo)*. Para otros lingüistas se trata, en cambio, de un pronombre *(así piensa Mangato).
> Da gusto discutir con un amigo y que la razón la tengamos ambos . Saludos.


 

Muy interesantes tus aportaciones. 
Desafortunadamente, mis estudios gramáticales son bastante antiguos, casi tanto como yo, y es evidente que los análisis morfológicos y sintácticos de la lengua, se plantean a actualmente, en algunos casos, con diferentes enfoque. Seguramente que en muchos casos podreis apreciar que mi punto de vista está desactualizado a los ojos actuales. Así, habitualmente utilizo el término complemento directo en lugar de objeto directo, y no se me ocurre, ni siquiera mencionar los sintagmas de sujeto o predicado porque me perdería. El dominio que, modestamente, creo tener del español, procede principalmente del hábito de lectura, por lo que mis explicaciones podrían estar descaminadas. 
Creo recordar que considerábamos artículo cuando se anteponía a un un nombre substantivo, o adjetivo substantivado, y pronombre cuando se utilizaba en lugar del nombre, o como forma de alusión.
En los ejemplos que aporta Elisabete, consideré *lo* como pronombre demostrativo, ya que lo podemos sustituir por *aquello*, sin que se desvirtúe el sentido de la frase.(Regla de aprendiz)

Pero repito, doctores tiene la Academia, que yo no paso de monaguillo. 

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, que han convertido este hilo, en uno de los más interesantes.

Cumprimentos y saludos

MG


----------



## Tomby

*O artigo definido*:
Masculino:
el libro = o libro (sing.)
los libros (pl.)
Feminino:
la casa = a casa (sing.)
las casas (pl.)
Neutro:
*lo* hermoso = o bonito
a *lo* lejos = à distância
*lo* mío = o meu
*lo* primero = o primeiro

Na língua espanhola são utilizados três artigos definidos _el/los_ para o masculino, _la/las_ para o género feminino e ainda o artigo *lo* para o género neutro. Este último apenas é utilizado precedendo adjectivos substantivados, advérbios, pronomes pessoais e numerais.

Cumprimentos! 

"*Lo* bueno, si breve, dos veces bueno". (Baltasar Gracián y Morales, escritor espanhol; 1601-1658)


----------



## César Lasso

Tombatossals said:


> *O artigo definido*:
> Masculino:
> el libro = o libro (sing.)
> los libros (pl.)
> Feminino:
> la casa = a casa (sing.)
> las casas (pl.)
> Neutro:
> *lo* hermoso = o bonito
> a *lo* lejos = à distância
> *lo* mío = o meu
> *lo* primero = o primeiro
> 
> Na língua espanhola são utilizados três artigos definidos el/los para o masculino, la/las para o género feminino e ainda o artigo *lo* para o género neutro. Este último apenas é utilizado precedendo adjectivos substantivados, advérbios, pronomes pessoais e numerais.


 
Hola.

Olvidas un artículo "suplente": *el *femenino, cuando la siguiente palabra comienza por a- tónica:

- el agua (pl. "las aguas");
- el área (pl. "las áreas");
- el águila (pl. "las águilas).

Cuando la siguiente palabra comienza por a- átona, el artículo femenino es el habitual:

- la amiga.

- el arte (pl. "las artes") no se incluye en estos ejemplos. Aquí, el artículo "el" es masculino, y no femenino, como se comprueba en "el arte romano"; no obstante, el plural es habitualmente femenino ("las artes plásticas"). Lo que pasa es que arte es una palabra de género ambiguo, tal como azúcar (que se utiliza mayoritariamente como masculino pero no excluye el uso de expresiones como "azúcar morena" (o moreno).

Los artículos en español proceden de los demostrativos latinos _ille, illa, illud._

En la evolución del artículo masculino *el*, cayó la última sílaba del demostrativo latino: _il(le) amicus_ > el amigo.

Al aparecer el artículo femenino, fue la primera sílaba de aquel primitivo demostrativo la que cayó: _(il)la casa_ > la casa.

No obstante, si el sustantivo femenino comenzaba por a- tónica, la -a del "artículo-demostrativo" femenino tendería a asimilarse a la siguiente palabra, _ill(a) acqua_ > el agua.

Todo ello significa que en español también existe, para uso ocasional, un artículo femenino *el* procedente del latín _illa_ y por tanto diferente en origen del artículo masculino *el* (que deriva de _ille_).

Saludos,

César


----------



## Tomby

César Lasso said:


> Hola.
> 
> Olvidas un artículo "suplente": *el *femenino, cuando la siguiente palabra comienza por a- tónica:
> 
> - el agua (pl. "las aguas");
> - el área (pl. "las áreas");
> - el águila (pl. "las águilas).


¡Gracias César!
Tienes toda la razón, pero yo no soy la "Enciclopedia Espasa-Calpe". 
A veces la cantidad de árboles no deja traspasar la luz en el bosque. Creo que según el tema y el contexto hemos de ser algo concisos (y un servidor el primero). De todas formas te agradezco la puntualización.
¡Un fuerte abrazo!
Tobatossals.


----------

